# Internet services in Zapopan



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am moving to Zapopan in two weeks. I need to get internet service. Can somebody mention some available options? I am struggling with Spanish so try to mention the package details as most of ISPs have banner based webpages which are not auto translatable. I just need internet and dont need tv and telephone services.

Thank you very much for your attention


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

So looks like people in Zapopan don't use Internet service


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Impatience is a sin in Mexico. So you could go to the nearest Telmex office and get a telephone with DSL for something like $389 per month. Nobody will force you to use the phone.
You could also go to Megacable and buy one of their packages with internet. Nobody will force you to watch TV, or even hook it up to the cable.
If you want internet only, you could take your laptop to a coffee shop or restaurant. Please order food and don‘t hog the table for too long. The owners don‘t like that, but are too polite to say so.
Another option is to just be patient and maybe someone from Zapopan might actually be a member of this forum and respond; although most residents of Zapopan are Spanish speakers, as you know.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Impatience is a sin in Mexico. . . .


You're right about that, RV. Living in Mexico for several years has taught me to slow down, smell the flowers, and quell my natural impatience.


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks ******. That's what I do sometimes. My friends enjoy food and I enjoy complementary internet. I m staying in Gdl right now and have good internet service.

One of my friend told me that Megacable is not available in Zapopan.

I will wait till somebody from Zapopan replies


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is cable in Zapopan, but I am not sure of the name. Ask more neighbors. I know that the Telecable feed in Chapala actually comes from Zapopan, for example.

This may help: http://www.seccionamarilla.com.mx/resultados/tele-cable/jalisco/zapopan/1


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ali_umair21 said:


> Thanks ******. That's what I do sometimes. My friends enjoy food and I enjoy complementary internet. I m staying in Gdl right now and have good internet service.
> 
> One of my friend told me that Megacable is not available in Zapopan.
> 
> I will wait till somebody from Zapopan replies


I've never been to Pakistan. If a Mexican moved to your hometown of Karachi, would the Pakistanis of that city rush to assist him in any way possible? Especially is that Mexican showed no patience and criticized everyone on a Karachi forum for not rushing to help him?

What, may I ask, are you bringing of value to Mexico?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Zapopan cable :: Telecable :: Televisión, Internet y Telefonía

Wired
$ 99 with automatic credit or debit card charge.
$ 199 for cash payments.
Wireless
$ 199.5 with automatic credit or debit card charge.
$ 299.5 for cash payments.
MONTHLY

Download speed	Upload speed	Wired	Wireless
10 Mbps 3.6 Mbps	$200.50	$251.00
12 Mbps 4.1 Mbps	$301.50	$352.00
15 Mbps 5.0 Mbps	$402.00	$452.50


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Joa. I appreciate your effort but my friends told me that I have to add a basic or pop tv service with internet.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ali_umair21 said:


> Thanks Joa. I appreciate your effort but my friends told me that I have to add a basic or pop tv service with internet.


If the connection is analog, then you get automatically. If it is digital, then it is an option.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

We use axtel, but it's not like getting Internet in the states... You can't just call and be like "I need Internet!", "great we will be there tomorrow!". Here is like "hi I need Internet please.", "it will be a month.". It literally took us about a month after we allied before they sent someone out to set up our service. Once you have it though it's pretty decent


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> We use axtel, but it's not like getting Internet in the states... You can't just call and be like "I need Internet!", "great we will be there tomorrow!". Here is like "hi I need Internet please.", "it will be a month.". It literally took us about a month after we allied before they sent someone out to set up our service. Once you have it though it's pretty decent





ali_umair21 said:


> Thanks Joa. I appreciate your effort but my friends told me that I have to add a basic or pop tv service with internet.


I originally was told I had to pay for basic cable in order to get internet. But about 6 months ago, I took the TV cable box back to the provider and told them I didn't even own a TV. I had had the cable box for 6 years and it had never been taken out of its original carton. They dropped my bill from $529 mxn/mo to $399/mo.

Also, when they installed the connection 6 years ago, they sent someone out within about 3 days. All this is with Megacable.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Service is kinda slow here


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

When and where are you moving? I live in Andares and would love to meet up for coffee or something. I recently moved here as well and o my know a handful of people


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tcreek said:


> Service is kinda slow here


That is impressive. I had the impression TelMex was slow. I will have to revise that impression. I have Megacable and currently get 
Download Speed: 10.82 Mbps
Upload Speed: 3.1 Mbps


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> That is impressive. I had the impression TelMex was slow. I will have to revise that impression. I have Megacable and currently get
> Download Speed: 10.82 Mbps
> Upload Speed: 3.1 Mbps



Technically it is kinda slow. The advertised speed, and what I am getting is significantly different. 

I would have gotten cable, but everyone was saying how terrible the service is. Always going down, and not good customer service.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tcreek said:


> Technically it is kinda slow. The advertised speed, and what I am getting is significantly different.
> 
> I would have gotten cable, but everyone was saying how terrible the service is. Always going down, and not good customer service.


 Are you saying that you think 65 Mbps is slow. I thought you were kidding. 

Slow is what my brother (in the US) gets, 200 Kbps. It is barely better than dialup used to be.

The advertised speed I am paying for is 20 Mbps. It has been above that in the past but not today.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Internet for Zapopan


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you saying that you think 65 Mbps is slow. I thought you were kidding.
> 
> Slow is what my brother (in the US) gets, 200 Kbps. It is barely better than dialup used to be.
> 
> The advertised speed I am paying for is 20 Mbps. It has been above that in the past but not today.



Yes, the advertised speed is 100 Mbps. I suspect they are going to start offering 200 Mbps later this year. I guess they need to fix that speed bump.

Oh yeah..back to the topic. I totally forgot, until he can get a regular internet connection can always use a cell phone as a hot spot to get access.

I think AT&T has bought out NextTel Mexico, and now using their network for service. The rates are much better than TelCel with unlimited calls to Canada/USA/Mexico, and a larger pool of data to use.

https://www.att.com.mx/


----------

